# Weldig اللحام من الالف الى Z



## motaz_95 (19 مارس 2006)

سوف نقوم بطرح كل ما يتعلق باللحام من حيث:​
الانواع​
العيوب​
التطبيقات​
وغير ذلك​






[line]





​


----------



## motaz_95 (19 مارس 2006)

العرض الاول يتحدث عن اللحام من حيث 

•COMMON WELDING PROCESSES ​•​WELDING TERMINOLOGY ​•​WELD SYMBOLS / JOINT CONFIGURATION ​•​WELDER RELATED ​•​WELDING SAFETY 


http://drr.cc/up12/BASIC%20WELDING.ppt
ارجو ان يحوز على رضاكم وانتظروا المزيد 
ولا تنسونا من دعائكم الصالح
__________________​


----------



## يوسف المضياني (19 مارس 2006)

الله يعطيك الف عافية

مشكوووور على الموضوع المميز

ونطمع بالمزيد

تحياتي لك


----------



## م/هيثم الباز (20 مارس 2006)

جزالك الله خيرا يا م/معتز وفي انتظار باقي العروض في اللحام
وأكرر شكري على عروضheat exchangers


----------



## دي يزن (21 مارس 2006)

شكرا يامعتز
والله ارجو ان يوفقك لمزيد من خدمة الامه:12:


----------



## امير الإسلام (24 مارس 2006)

شكرا جزيلا يامعتز........... انا فعلا كنت محتاج الموضوع ده لأن عندنا فى قسم هندسة الإنتاج مادة اسمها السباكة واللحام .........ز فلك جزيل الشكر


----------



## hossin (25 مارس 2006)

شكرا لك اهذه المقال 
مهندس عربي من بلدان العجم


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (25 مارس 2006)

مشكور جميل جدا جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين


----------



## motaz_95 (29 مارس 2006)

العرض الثاني يتحدث عن عيوب اللحام 

http://www.drr.cc/up12/defects%20of%20welding.pdf

ارجو ان يحوز على رضاكم وانتظروا المزيد 
ولا تنسونا من دعائكم الصالح​


----------



## أبوعمر المسلم (29 مارس 2006)

شكر شكر الله لك حسن عملك


----------



## marine_diesel (30 مارس 2006)

*لحام السفن*

فية حد عندة فكرة عن لحام السفن و انواعة


----------



## م/هيثم الباز (30 مارس 2006)




----------



## weldit (3 أبريل 2006)

يعطيك العافية
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## weldit (3 أبريل 2006)

*تقنية لحام الالمنيوم*

تم اعداد هذا العرض بواسطتي
ارجو ان ينال استحسانكم
تقبلوا تحياتي​


----------



## weldit (3 أبريل 2006)

*تقنية لحام حديد عديم الصدأ (Stainless Steel Welding)*

هذا العرض لتقنية لحام حديد عديم الصدأ
تم اعدادة بواسطتي
ارجو ان ينال استحسانكم
تقبلو تحياتي​


----------



## هندسة انتاج (4 أبريل 2006)

شكرا يا باشا على الملف بس كان عندى طلبين 
1- ازاى عملت باسورد للملف بحيث ييقى للقراءة بس
2- ياريت لو عندك اى حاجة فى عمليات المعالجة الحرارية ياريت تبعتهالى وياريات تبقى شاملة كله
normalizing - annealing - hardenning........etc


----------



## weldit (4 أبريل 2006)

شكرا اخي mohammed_322003 
يوجد لدي الكثير من الملفات المتعلقة بعلم المعادن وتقنيات اللحام والتشكيل والخراطة سأقوم برفع بعضها ان شاء الله حسب الفراغ


----------



## motaz_95 (4 أبريل 2006)

[grade="00008b Ff6347 008000 4b0082"] 
جزيت خيرا 
مجهود تشكر عليه 
ونحن في اتنظار المزيد
[/grade]​


----------



## weldit (4 أبريل 2006)

*المعالجة الحرارية في اللحام (Welding Heat Treatment)*


المعالجة الحرارية في اللحام Welding Heat Treatment​


----------



## motaz_95 (4 أبريل 2006)

[grade="00008b Ff6347 008000 4b0082"] 
جزيت خيرا 
ونحن في انتظار المزيد
[/grade]​


----------



## reeef (4 أبريل 2006)

يعطيك العافيه اخي الكريم

..........


----------



## weldit (4 أبريل 2006)

*روابط و اوضاع و رموز اللحام Welding joints positions and symbols*

يتحدث هذا العرض عن روابط و اوضاع و رموز اللحام 
ارجو ان يكون فيه فائدة وينال على استحسانكم
تقبلوا تحياتي​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (4 أبريل 2006)

weldit
احسنت و رائع وجزاك الله خيرا على عطائك الجميل وياريت لو انواع اخرى من اللحام
اخوك البغدادي


----------



## عطية الشيخي (4 أبريل 2006)

جزيت خيرا 
مجهود تشكر عليه 
ونحن في اتنظار المزيد


----------



## motaz_95 (5 أبريل 2006)

عرض جدا رائع 
ومجهود مميز 
جزيت خيرا 
​اخي الكريم ارجو منك السماح بدمج كل ما كتبت حول اللحام تحت موضوع 
Weldig اللحام من الالف الى Z
انا في انتظار ردك​​


----------



## الشخيبي (5 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا...


----------



## weldit (5 أبريل 2006)

عرض جدا رائع 
ومجهود مميز 
جزيت خيرا​ 

اخي الكريم ارجو منك السماح بدمج كل ما كتبت حول اللحام تحت موضوع 
Weldig اللحام من الالف الى Z
انا في انتظار ردك​ 


شكرا اخي على الاطراء الجميل
وانا ليس لدي مانع
ارجوك .......... (بما انك مشرف) قم بنقل مارفعت من ملفات الى Weldig اللحام من الالف الى Z
وان شاء الله ساضيف ملفات جديدة الى Weldig اللحام من الالف الى Z في المرات القادمة

تقبل تحياتي واحترامي


----------



## Mohamed Haleem (5 أبريل 2006)

*موضوع مميز وعرض يستحق التقدير من المهندس ونتمنى المزيد من المعلومات عن اللحام وكذلك الأكواد المختلفه للحام جزاكم الله خيرا *


----------



## weldit (5 أبريل 2006)

*تقنية اللحام Welding Technology*

هذا العرض من اجل عيون motaz_95


----------



## weldit (5 أبريل 2006)

*Solid-State Welding Processes*

هذا العرض ايضا من اجل عيونك يا motaz_95


----------



## Ahmedquenawi (6 أبريل 2006)

انا احمد واريد كتب تتحدث عن عمليه السباكه


----------



## ashraf reda (6 أبريل 2006)

wher the mesege?


----------



## motaz_95 (7 أبريل 2006)

[grade="00008b Ff6347 008000 4b0082"] 
ما شاء الله عليك مبدع :14: 
جزيت خيرا على ما قدمت 
ونحن في انتظار جديدك:31: 
[/grade]​


----------



## ابو حسين (8 أبريل 2006)

*للفائدة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اقدم هذا البحثين للأخوان في هذا القسم ولو انها قديمة وذكرت من قبل احد الاعضاء السابقين في المنتدى ولكن لكي يكون لدينا موضوع عن الحام وجميع كتبه . 

وأمل من مشرفين القسم او من الاعضاء الدائمين في هذا الموضوع وضع جميع روابط مواضيع اللحام في هذا الموضوع . 

تحياتي للجميع ​


----------



## hossin (8 أبريل 2006)

شكرا لكم واتوفيق للجميع


----------



## weldit (8 أبريل 2006)

تقنية لحام حديد عديم الصد (Stainless Steel Welding)
http://http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=15363


----------



## weldit (8 أبريل 2006)

*Welding Terms and Definitions*

Welding Terms and Definitions


----------



## weldit (9 أبريل 2006)

http://fabfacts.com/
موقع جيد


----------



## weldit (9 أبريل 2006)

http://www.brazing.com/
موقع آخر


----------



## weldit (9 أبريل 2006)

http://www.esabna.com/EUWeb/AWTC/Lesson1_1.htm
موقع آخر


----------



## weldit (9 أبريل 2006)

بعض المواقع ذات علاقة باللحام
http://www.hobartbrothers.com/
http://www.smithequipment.com/
http://www.millerwelds.com/
http://www.bernardwelds.com/
http://www.weldcraft.com/
http://www.tempil.com/
http://www.jetline.com/
http://www.magnaflux.com/country.htm
http://www.welding.org/
http://www.skillsusa.org
http://www.nema.org
http://www.osha.gov
http://www.epa.gov
http://www.asme.org/
http://www.astm.orghttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/www.skillsusa.org


----------



## weldit (9 أبريل 2006)

بعض المواقع ذات علاقة باللحام
http://www.hobartbrothers.com/
http://www.smithequipment.com/
http://www.millerwelds.com/
http://www.bernardwelds.com/
http://www.weldcraft.com/
http://www.tempil.com/
http://www.jetline.com/
http://www.magnaflux.com/country.htm
http://www.welding.org/
http://www.skillsusa.org
http://www.nema.org
http://www.osha.gov
http://www.epa.gov
http://www.asme.org/
http://www.astm.orghttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/www.skillsusa.org


----------



## weldit (9 أبريل 2006)

*رائع*

http://www.boehler-welding.com/english/files/Weldingguide_Linked.pdf


----------



## م/هيثم الباز (10 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم
تكرم إضافاتك أخي weldit 
بارك الله فيك
في انتظار المزيد


----------



## عطية الشيخي (11 أبريل 2006)

*أعانك الله*

[GLOW="33FF00"][FRAME="11 90"]أخي معتز .. بارك الله فيك[/FRAME][/GLOW]


----------



## weldit (11 أبريل 2006)

*Welding Filter Guide*

Welding Filter Guide


----------



## weldit (11 أبريل 2006)

*Welding Cable Size*

Welding Cable Size​


----------



## شارلى شاكر (11 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم اريد اعرف نوع سلك اورقم السلك لتذواد سكينه مقص حديد ولكم الشكر


----------



## محسن 9 (11 أبريل 2006)

مع كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## مهندسة مستجدة (12 أبريل 2006)

جوزيتم خيرا على هذا المجهود الجبار و ننتظر منكم كل جديد

دعواتكم لنا


----------



## حمد1 (12 أبريل 2006)

تحياتي لكم


----------



## weldit (12 أبريل 2006)

*Welding General*

Welding General


----------



## weldit (12 أبريل 2006)

*Oxy_Acetylene Welding and Cutting*

Oxy_Acetylene Welding and Cutting


----------



## weldit (12 أبريل 2006)

*Oxy_Acetylene Cutting*

Oxy_Acetylene Cutting


----------



## weldit (12 أبريل 2006)

*Welding Processes*

Welding Processes


----------



## sad baby (12 أبريل 2006)

تسلم على المواقع
جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## شمس2 (13 أبريل 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## weldit (15 أبريل 2006)

*Cast irons*

Cast irons


----------



## weldit (15 أبريل 2006)

*Stainless Steel*

Stainless Steel


----------



## م/هيثم الباز (15 أبريل 2006)

*حياتي وتقديري*






[FRAME="2 70"]بارك الله فيك أخي weldit [/FRAME]


----------



## weldit (16 أبريل 2006)

http://www.millerwelds.com/education/bookspamphlets.html

كتيبات عن اللحام


----------



## weldit (18 أبريل 2006)

*Shielded Metal Arc Welding Process*

Shielded Metal Arc Welding Process


----------



## weldit (18 أبريل 2006)

*Essential Variables Of Smaw*

Essential Variables Of Smaw


----------



## weldit (18 أبريل 2006)

*Gas Tungsten Arc Welding*

Gas Tungsten Arc Welding


----------



## weldit (18 أبريل 2006)

*Gas Metal Arc Welding*

Gas Metal Arc Welding


----------



## weldit (18 أبريل 2006)

*Safety For Welders*

Safety For Welders


----------



## weldit (18 أبريل 2006)

*Welder Qualification And Certification*

Welder Qualification And Certification


----------



## weldit (18 أبريل 2006)

*Welding Basic Joints*

Welding Basic Joints


----------



## weldit (18 أبريل 2006)

*Welding Symbols*

Welding Symbols


----------



## motaz_95 (18 أبريل 2006)

بأسم مشرفي المنتدى اشكر كل من شارك في هذا الموضوع و خصوصا

[GRADE="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]weldit[/GRADE]​



على هذا المجهود الكبير ونسأل الله عزوجل ان يجعل كل ما قدم خالصا لوجه الكريم و ان يجعله في ميزان حسناته 

ارجو من الاخ weldit الاستمرار في العطاء و متابعة الموضوع واثرائيه بالمزيد من المعلومات والاجابة على الاستفسار اذا امكن 



ونحن في انتظار المزيد​


----------



## mouna (20 أبريل 2006)

thanks Motaz, it's very good jazaka Allh kiran.God bless and help you


----------



## mouna (20 أبريل 2006)

thanks weldit for all those rapports, please if you have some thing about adhesive joints metal/metal methodes of finite element models Good luck


----------



## meng_bandar (21 أبريل 2006)

الله يعطيكم الصحة والعافية على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## الششتاوي (24 أبريل 2006)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## Mechanical_D (25 أبريل 2006)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز:77:


----------



## weldit (25 أبريل 2006)

*Welding Definitions*

Welding Definitions


----------



## weldit (26 أبريل 2006)

*دليلك لكل ماتريد معرفته عن اللحام*

http://www.superweldingguide.com/


----------



## weldit (26 أبريل 2006)

*موقع هندسة اللحام*

http://www.weldingengineer.com/


----------



## weldit (26 أبريل 2006)

*المرشد للحام*

http://www.welding-advisers.com/


----------



## weldit (26 أبريل 2006)

موقع جيد
http://www.gowelding.com/


----------



## عماد 2005 (26 أبريل 2006)

الله يعطيك الف عافية

مشكوووور على الموضوع المميز

ونطمع بالمزيد

تحياتي لك

:81: بارك الله فيك أخى على هذه المعلومات القيمه

الف شكر جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## weldit (29 أبريل 2006)

*Welding Hazards*

Welding Hazards


----------



## شمس2 (30 أبريل 2006)

مرة أخرى مع جزيل الشكر!!!!!!!


----------



## weldit (30 أبريل 2006)

http://www.welding-site.info/
دليل لمواقع لها علاقة باللحام


----------



## weldit (30 أبريل 2006)

http://welding.tips-and-gear.com/
استشارات عن اللحام


----------



## motaz_95 (30 أبريل 2006)

*Welder's Handbook*








[GRADE="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"] 
العرض مقدم من AIR PRODUCTS بعنوان
WELDER'S HANDBOOK

[/GRADE]

ارجو ان يحوز على رضاكم وانتظروا المزيد 
ولا تنسونا من دعائكم الصالح​


----------



## weldit (1 مايو 2006)

عرض جميل ومفيد
تسلم الايادي يا motaz_95


----------



## amir eleslam (1 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى weldit
فعلا انت اسم على مسمى 
الطريقة الوحيدة التى يمكن ان اشكرك بها هى الدعاء لك بظهر الغيب لعل الله ان ستجيب منى 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## med (7 مايو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخ فيصل انا بحاجة بالفرنسية الى Normes 
APAVE 
ASME 
API


----------



## مهند خلف (7 مايو 2006)

*مشكور*

:31: "بارك الله فيك ونسال الله ان يعطيك الصحة والعافيه لكي ترفدنا بالكثير من المواضيع القيمه


----------



## mohamed ouda (8 مايو 2006)

جزاكم خيرا ونرجوا المزيد


----------



## weldit (8 مايو 2006)

med قال:


> شكرا جزيلا يا اخ فيصل انا بحاجة بالفرنسية الى Normes
> APAVE
> ASME
> API


 
للاسف لايوجد لدي نسخة بالفرنسية ولكن لدي النسخة الانجليزية ولكن احجام الملفات كبير جدا ولااستطيع رفعها للمنتدى

تحياتي


----------



## وديع محمد احمد (10 مايو 2006)

*لمعتز اقول*

شكرا لك يا معتز بالرغم من انني لم اتمكن من فتح الurl ارجو المساعدة مع مع


----------



## ahmed nady (10 مايو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المواضيع الشيقه وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## يقظان القيسي (10 مايو 2006)

شكرا و بارك الله بالجهود الخيره 
يقظان القيسي


----------



## زياد تامر متولى (11 مايو 2006)

يا أخى motaz_95 جزاكم الله كل الخير على الموضوع 
ولكنى أجد مشكله فى الدخول على كل من الحلقتين الأولى والثانيه 
إن كان عندك رأى أرجو الأفادة


----------



## زياد تامر متولى (11 مايو 2006)

جزاكم الله خير يا أخى weldit


----------



## ليلك (12 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## samnazzal (13 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم جميعا. انا اخوكم سامر. مهندس ميكانيكال في حقول البترول في الامارات. انا جدا مسرور لوجودي معاكم وللمواضيع الشيقة المطروحة. ان شاء الله سوف ابذل كل الجهد للمشاركة ولو بشيء بسيط لارد لكم جميلكم بالمواضيع الغنية المطروحة. الله يجزيكم عنا كل خير


----------



## weldit (13 مايو 2006)

*Intro to Welding Design*

Intro to Welding Design


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 مايو 2006)

weldit العزيز
بارك الله بك . واطلب من الله ان يديمك والأستمرار في العطاء .


البغدادي


----------



## weldit (13 مايو 2006)

*Shielded Metal Arc Welding*

Shielded Metal Arc Welding


----------



## weldit (13 مايو 2006)

*Gas Tungsten Arc Welding*

Gas Tungsten Arc Welding


----------



## weldit (13 مايو 2006)

*Gas Metal Arc Welding*

Gas Metal Arc Welding


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 مايو 2006)

الأخ العزيز weldit
بديع والف شكر تسلم لنا يارب امين .

البغدادي


----------



## وديع محمد احمد (14 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم معتز 
اخي معتز والله انا في اشد الحوجة لعيوب لحام الحديد الزهر واللكترودات المستخدمة في لحام الحديد 
ارجو منك شاكرا ان تساعدني لم يبق من تسليم بحثي الا القليل جدا من الايام


----------



## المهندس2929 (14 مايو 2006)

شكرا لك والله الموفق


----------



## ابيض (15 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخ معتز فإنى كنت بحاجة فعلا لمثل هذا الموضوع


----------



## cad977 (16 مايو 2006)

thank you for this


----------



## مهندسة زراعية (20 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
مشكور أخى العزيز على المعلومات التى اضافة لى المزيد من الاشياء التى لم اكن اعرفها
بالرغم انى اخذت كورس فى اللحام فى الجامعة.
بالاضافة الى ان اللحام يتم بالغاز (الاوكسجين+اثيلين)
يوجد اللحام عن طريق الكهرباء بما يسمى ارك ولدين Arc weldding
لقد اسمتعت كثيرا بالعمل فيها ,لانى تعلم ان اعمل الكثير بة فى مشروع التخرج.
لذاك شكرا لك

تحياتى


----------



## Ghneimat (21 مايو 2006)

*خلل في الوصلة*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

اخي الكريم لك جزيل الشكر لكن الوصلة لا تعمل ارجو المساعدة


----------



## weldit (21 مايو 2006)

Ghneimat قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
> 
> اخي الكريم لك جزيل الشكر لكن الوصلة لا تعمل ارجو المساعدة


 
اي وصلة؟

الرجاء عمل اقتباس

تحياتي


----------



## ahmedmahjoub (22 مايو 2006)

thanks for this useful topic but ican' t open it.


----------



## zaki (22 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس سيد (24 مايو 2006)

السلام عيكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
ممكن اعرف ما هى انواع اللحام الموجودة 
وما هي كيفيت استخدامها
ولكم جذيل الشكر
كما ارجو ارسال بعض الصور لبعض مكينات اللحام
وشكرن


----------



## مهندس سيد (25 مايو 2006)

:30: :31: :30::31: :30: 
شكر وتقدير للقائمين على هذا الموقع
وارجو منكم ارسال هزهى الصفحات 
وشكرن


----------



## عباس عبدالمطلوب (26 مايو 2006)

الف شكر لك يا معتز ورحم الله والديك


----------



## طلق (26 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا
أنت وجميع القائمين والمساهمين في هذا المنتدى
وأنا بصراحة جديد على هذا المنتدى
وأظن نفسي قد وقعت على كنز من كنوز الإنترنت
فلكم مني جزيل الشكر وخالص العرفان
وعسى الله أن يبارك في جهودكم 
ولا حرمتم الأجر.


----------



## master_mode (26 مايو 2006)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## مهندس سيد (26 مايو 2006)

ممكن اعرف ازا كان فية مواقع اخره بل لغه العربية تتحدث عن اللحام


----------



## BRAKEHEART_80 (28 مايو 2006)

weldit we nedd password for open the stainless stell


----------



## weldit (28 مايو 2006)

BRAKEHEART_80 قال:


> weldit we nedd password for open the stainless stell


 
Just Open it as read-only

On the password pop-up you'll see an icon "read only" click it​


----------



## BRAKEHEART_80 (29 مايو 2006)

[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]eng weldit​[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]انا علمت زى ما انت قلت لى وبرضة مش عاوز يفتح اية الحكاية ممكن
تكتب لى رقم السرى بدل من الطريقة الاولى التى لم تنفع [/FONT]read only[FONT=Arial (Arabic)] وجزاك اللة خيرا
وشكرااااااااااااااا افيدنى والنبى ​
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## weldit (31 مايو 2006)

BRAKEHEART_80 قال:


> [FONT=Arial (Arabic)]eng weldit​[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]انا علمت زى ما انت قلت لى وبرضة مش عاوز يفتح اية الحكاية ممكن[/FONT]​[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]
> 
> تكتب لى رقم السرى بدل من الطريقة الاولى التى لم تنفع
> [/FONT]read only[FONT=Arial (Arabic)] وجزاك اللة خيرا[/FONT]​[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]
> ...




اولي ايه الملف وان اعيد رفعه بدون رقم سري​


----------



## weldit (31 مايو 2006)

*Causes And Remedies For Fusion Weld Discontinuties*

Causes And Remedies For Fusion Weld Discontinuties


----------



## weldit (31 مايو 2006)

*Electrode Classification*

Electrode Classification


----------



## weldit (31 مايو 2006)

*Inspection and Welding Repairs of Pressure Vessels*

Inspection and Welding Repairs of Pressure Vessels


----------



## weldit (31 مايو 2006)

*Electrode Redrying And Holding Recommendation*

Electrode Redrying And Holding Recommendation


----------



## weldit (31 مايو 2006)

*Stick Welding*

Stick Welding


----------



## weldit (31 مايو 2006)

*Tig Welding*

Tig Welding


----------



## weldit (31 مايو 2006)

*The difference between Conventional and Micro TIG Welding*

The difference between Conventional and Micro TIG Welding


----------



## weldit (31 مايو 2006)

*The Evolution of Shielding Gas*

The Evolution of Shielding Gas


----------



## weldit (31 مايو 2006)

*Welding Power Sources*

Welding Power Sources


----------



## weldit (31 مايو 2006)

*GMAW of Carbon Steel*

GMAW of Carbon Steel

ممتاز


----------



## weldit (31 مايو 2006)

*GMAW of Stainless Steel*

GMAW of Stainless Steel
ممتاز


----------



## weldit (31 مايو 2006)

*guidelines smaw*

guidelines smaw
ممتاز


----------



## weldit (31 مايو 2006)

*Arc Welding Manual*

Arc Welding Manual


----------



## weldit (31 مايو 2006)

*Welder's Handbook*

Welder's Handbook
ممتاز


----------



## weldit (31 مايو 2006)

*Guidelines To Gas Tungsten Arc Welding*

Guidelines To Gas Tungsten Arc Welding

ممتاز


----------



## remoo (2 يونيو 2006)

فى حد عنده معلومات عن HF welding


----------



## ganish (5 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لكم يا اخوة العلم على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## weldit (5 يونيو 2006)

remoo قال:


> فى حد عنده معلومات عن HF welding


 
حسب معلوماتي 
لايوجد نوع لحام بهذا الاسم, إنما HF اختصار لمعدة ملحقة وتسمى High Frequency Machine من فوائدها
1- بدء القوس الكهربائي بدون ملامسة سلك اللحام لقطعة العمل
2- تخطي مرحلة الصفر في موجة التيار المتردد
3- تساعد على استقرار القوس الكهربائي


----------



## weldit (5 يونيو 2006)

*ملفات جدا رائعة ومفيدة*

هذه الملفات المرفقة منقولة من موقع http://www.weldreality.com/

وهي تربط بين معادن الجمعية الامريكية للاختبارات والمعادن ASTM واسلاك اللحام المناسبة بالاضافة الى بعض المعلومات الفنية.

ارجو ان يستفيد منها الجميع

تحياتي


----------



## weldit (5 يونيو 2006)

وهذا ايضا
ASTM API Carbon Low Alloy Pipe Steels


----------



## weldit (6 يونيو 2006)

*مواقع مهمة للمهتمين باللحام والمعادن*

Associations, societies and institutes 

American Association for the Advancement of Science (AAAS)
American Chemical Society 
American Institute of Chemical Engineers (AIChE) 
American Institute of Mining, Metallurgical, and Petroleum Engineers (AIME)
American Iron and Steel Institute (AISI) 
American Society for Nondestructive Testing (ASNT) 
American Society for Testing and Materials (ASTM)
American Society of Mechanical Engineers (ASME)
American Welding Society (AWS)
ASM International 
Association for Iron and Steel Technology
Association of Iron and Steel Engineers (AISE) 
AutoSteel Organization 
Canadian Welding Bureau 
E O Paton Electric Welding Institute 
Institute of Electrical and Electronic Engineers (IEEE) 
International Corrosion Council (ICC)
International Institute of Welding (IIW)
International Society for Optical Engineering (SPIE)
Japan Welding Engineering Society (JWES)
Laser Institute of America 
Materials Research Society (MRS)
The Minerals, Metals and Materials Society (TMS)
NACE International 
National Association of Manufacturers (NAM)
The OSU Welding Engineering Alumni Society 
Society for Mining, Metallurgy and Exploration 
Society of Manufacturing Engineers (SME) 
Steelnet 
The American Institute of Steel Construction, Inc. 
The Institute of Materials 
Welding Information Center 
The Welding Institute (TWI)
Welding Technology Institute of Australia (WTIA) 

​


----------



## weldit (6 يونيو 2006)

Welding standards 

American Welding Society (AWS)
www.aws.org 

American Petroleum Institute (API) 
www.api.org/tech/ 

ASME 
www.asme.org/codes/ 

ASTM 
www.astm.org/
American National Standards Institute (ANSI) 
www.ansi.org. 

International Organization for Standardization (ISO)
www.iso.org 
ISO - TC 44 / SC 12 Soldering Materials
ISO - TC 44 / SC 12 Soldering Materials

ISO - TC 44 Welding and Allied Processes
ISO - TC 44 Welding and Allied Processes

Practical Guide to Section IX - Welding Qualifications
CASTI Publishing Web site.​


----------



## weldit (6 يونيو 2006)

Education and training 

EWI Education and Training

​​
The Ohio State University, Department of Industrial, Welding and Systems Engineering Program 

​​
Ohio State University,Department of Materials Science & Engineering​​
Ohio State University, College of Engineering​​​​
Drexel University, Department of Materials Science & Engineering​​​​
Hobart Institute of Welding Technology​​​​
National Technological University ​​​​​Oregon Graduate Institute of Science & Technology ​​​
Penn State, Metals Science and Engineering ​​​​​Rockwell Laser Industries​​​
Stevens Institute of Technology ​​​​
University of Bath, UK Advanced Welding and Joining Unit ​​​​
University of Illinois at Urbana​​​​
Vincennes University 
​​


----------



## weldit (6 يونيو 2006)

industry publications and journals 

Engineering Information Inc. ​​
The Fabricator ​​​​
NASA TechBriefs OnLine​​​​
Practical Guide to Section IX - Welding Qualifications ​​​​
The Paton Welding Journal ​​​​
steelonthenet.com​​​​
Szabo Publishing​​​​
U.S. Patent and Trademark Office​​​​
Welding.Com ​​​​
Welding Journal ​​​​
Woodhead Publishing​​​​


----------



## motaz_95 (11 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخي الكريم weldit لا اعرف كيف اشكرك على ما قدمت وعلى المجهود الكبير 
اخي ان ما قدمت لا يمكن شكره الا بالدعاء لك وغير ذلك فلا يمكننا ان نجزي لك حق ما قدمت وتقدم لنا 

اللهم يا كريم يا جود اجزي اخينا weldit عنا خير الجزء 
اللهم اجعل ما قدم في ميزان حسناته


----------



## weldit (11 يونيو 2006)

اخي motaz_95 

لاشكر على واجب


----------



## احمد عبد اللطيف ال (14 يونيو 2006)

:55:


motaz_
[CENTER قال:


> العرض الثاني يتحدث عن عيوب اللحام [/CENTER]
> 
> http://www.drr.cc/up12/defects%20of%20welding.pdf​
> ارجو ان يحوز على رضاكم وانتظروا المزيد
> ...


----------



## weldit (18 يونيو 2006)

*Stainless Steels*

Stainless Steels


----------



## weldit (18 يونيو 2006)

*Shielding Gas Selection Manual*

Shielding Gas Selection Manual


----------



## عبدالفتاح رشاد (18 يونيو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا.فعلا الموضوع شيق جدا.


----------



## haythem (21 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم اريد معلومات عن 
sleeve for steam pipe line
and elbow 90 butt welde
and flashing
لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## الباشا11 (25 يونيو 2006)

شكرا اخي العزيز على هذا الموضوع الرائع 
وفقك الله الى خير ما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## e7em|e7em (26 يونيو 2006)

هناك نوع من انواع الربط اسمه Splicing 
اود لو يكون هناك شرح مبسك عنه


----------



## احمدابوفرج (26 يونيو 2006)

الرابط مش شغال


----------



## المهندس2929 (27 يونيو 2006)

الف شكر لكم والله الموفق


----------



## نعمان ابراهيم (27 يونيو 2006)

*اللحام من الالف الى الياء*

الف شكر الموقع المميز فعلا


----------



## eng_jaguar (28 يونيو 2006)

ماشاء الله يا رجال لم مجهود اروع من هذا.وفقكم الله الى ما فيه خير لنا وللمسلمين جميعا


----------



## amrassi (28 يونيو 2006)

_مشكور اخى الفاضل م / معتز _
_كل التحية والتقدير _


----------



## weldit (28 يونيو 2006)

*Bend test*

هذا الملف منhttp://www.esabna.com


----------



## weldit (28 يونيو 2006)

*Distortion*

هذا الملف منhttp://www.esabna.com


----------



## weldit (28 يونيو 2006)

*Equipment for OAW MMA MIG SAW TIG PAW*

هذا الملف منhttp://www.esabna.com


----------



## weldit (28 يونيو 2006)

*Fillet welded joints*

هذا الملف منhttp://www.esabna.com


----------



## weldit (28 يونيو 2006)

*geometric shape imperfections*

هذا الملف منhttp://www.esabna.com


----------



## weldit (28 يونيو 2006)

*Health safety and accident prevention*

هذا الملف منhttp://www.esabna.com


----------



## weldit (28 يونيو 2006)

*Notch Impact test*

هذا الملف منhttp://www.esabna.com


----------



## weldit (28 يونيو 2006)

*Oxyfuel PAC Laser cutting*

هذا الملف منhttp://www.esabna.com


----------



## weldit (28 يونيو 2006)

*Tensile Test*

هذا الملف منhttp://www.esabna.com


----------



## weldit (28 يونيو 2006)

*Thermal Gouging*

هذا الملف منhttp://www.esabna.com


----------



## weldit (28 يونيو 2006)

*Weld defects*

هذا الملف منhttp://www.esabna.com


----------



## weldit (28 يونيو 2006)

*Weld symbols*

هذا الملف منhttp://www.esabna.com


----------



## weldit (28 يونيو 2006)

*Weldability of materials*

هذا الملف منhttp://www.esabna.com


----------



## weldit (28 يونيو 2006)

*Welding and joining processes*

هذا الملف منhttp://www.esabna.com


----------



## weldit (28 يونيو 2006)

*TIGBook_Introduction*

هذا الملف من http://www.millerwelds.com
http://www.millerwelds.com/


----------



## weldit (28 يونيو 2006)

*TIGBook_Power*

هذا الملف من http://www.millerwelds.com


----------



## weldit (28 يونيو 2006)

*TIGBook_Equipment*

هذا الملف من http://www.millerwelds.com


----------



## weldit (28 يونيو 2006)

*TIGBook_Electrodes*

هذا الملف من http://www.millerwelds.com


----------



## weldit (28 يونيو 2006)

*TIGBook_Safety*

هذا الملف من http://www.millerwelds.com


----------



## weldit (28 يونيو 2006)

*TIGBook_Accessories*

هذا الملف من http://www.millerwelds.com


----------



## weldit (28 يونيو 2006)

*TIGBook_Joint and Positions*

هذا الملف من http://www.millerwelds.com


----------



## weldit (28 يونيو 2006)

*TIGBook_Techniques*

هذا الملف من http://www.millerwelds.com


----------



## weldit (28 يونيو 2006)

*TIGBook_Cost*

هذا الملف من http://www.millerwelds.com


----------



## weldit (28 يونيو 2006)

*TIGBook_Troubleshooting*

هذا الملف من http://www.millerwelds.com


----------



## weldit (28 يونيو 2006)

*TIGBook_Tables*

هذا الملف من http://www.millerwelds.com


----------



## weldit (28 يونيو 2006)

*TIGBook_Glossary*

هذا الملف من http://www.millerwelds.com


----------



## amir eleslam (5 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير

نسأل الله ان ينفعك بهذا وألا يحرمك اجره ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة ان شاء الله


----------



## API (11 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم وحمة الله وبركاته
يعجز السان لشكرك اخوي weldit على هذا المراجع القية والمفيدة في عالم اللحام ان شاء الله لك الاجر لما قدمته من فائدة
اذا ممكن اخوي weldit مرجع او كتاب او اي ملف يتعلق في AWS


----------



## API (11 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم وحمة الله وبركاته
يعجز السان لشكرك اخوي weldit على هذا المراجع القية والمفيدة في عالم اللحام ان شاء الله لك الاجر لما قدمته من فائدة
اذا ممكن اخوي weldit مرجع او كتاب او اي ملف يتعلق في AWS


----------



## weldit (12 يوليو 2006)

API قال:


> السلام عليكم وحمة الله وبركاته
> يعجز السان لشكرك اخوي weldit على هذا المراجع القية والمفيدة في عالم اللحام ان شاء الله لك الاجر لما قدمته من فائدة
> اذا ممكن اخوي weldit مرجع او كتاب او اي ملف يتعلق في AWS


 
حاضر من عيوني


----------



## weldit (12 يوليو 2006)

QC1-06 Standard for AWS Certification of Welding Inspectors​ 
مشاركاتي​​خصائص و ومواصفات وطرق تصنيف المعادن​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=15608​​Weldig اللحام من الالف الى Z​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=14649​​المعادلات والحسابات الهندسية Engineering Equations, Dimensions & Units​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=16100​​Machining (Lathe, Milling and Shaping) Operations الخراطة التفريز والتشكيل​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=16684​​coating of cast iron​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21711​​موقع رائع رائع والف رائع​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21485​​معلومة خطيرة بسؤال ولكن اين الإجابة ؟؟!!!!​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=18755​


----------



## weldit (12 يوليو 2006)

AWS Z49-1 Safety in Welding cutting and Allied Processes​مشاركاتي​​خصائص و ومواصفات وطرق تصنيف المعادن​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=15608​​Weldig اللحام من الالف الى Z​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=14649​​المعادلات والحسابات الهندسية Engineering Equations, Dimensions & Units​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=16100​​Machining (Lathe, Milling and Shaping) Operations الخراطة التفريز والتشكيل​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=16684​​coating of cast iron​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21711​​موقع رائع رائع والف رائع​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21485​​معلومة خطيرة بسؤال ولكن اين الإجابة ؟؟!!!!​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=18755​


----------



## weldit (12 يوليو 2006)

AWS QC3 Standard for Certified Welders​


----------



## weldit (12 يوليو 2006)

AWS B 1.10 Guid for NonDestructive Inspection of Welds​


----------



## weldit (12 يوليو 2006)

AWS A2.4 Standard Symbols for Welding Brazing and NonDestructive Examination​


----------



## weldit (12 يوليو 2006)

AWS A3.0 Standard Welding terms and Definitions​ 
هذا الكتاب مجزء و مضغوط ببرنامج winrar ثم ضغط ببرنامج winzip
للفك.... 
يجب إنزال جميع الملفات اولا
فك الضغط zip
تجميع الملفات داخل مجلد واحد
فك ضغط rar​


----------



## weldit (12 يوليو 2006)

api 1104 Standard​يفك بنفس الطريقة السابقة​


----------



## API (12 يوليو 2006)

الف الف الف شكر لك اخوي على مجهودك الطيب ولك مني خالص الدعاء
جاري التحميل


----------



## a7med3ly (12 يوليو 2006)

مشكور على المعلومات يا باشموهندس


----------



## API (13 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بركاتة
احب اقدم لكم هذا المنتدى المتخصص في Welding واتمنى الافادة للجميع 
http://www.weldingweb.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

sample Questions Practice Exam D1.1 Part1 & part2


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

AWS certified welding educator


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Filler Metals for Welding*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Welding of Stainless Steels*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Welding of Steels*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Welding Procedures and the Fundamentals of Welding*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Welding Process*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Welding Ultra-High-Strength Steels*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## motaz_95 (15 يوليو 2006)

[grade="00008b Ff6347 008000 4b0082"] 
جزيت خيرا على هذا المجهود 
وعلى النقل وعلى الامانة العلمية

اسأل الله ان يجعل ما قدمت في ميزان حسناتك
[/grade]​


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

لا شكر على واجب
وهذا اقل مايمكنني تقديمة لاخواني
راجيا من الله ان تكون فيه الفائدة


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Processes Related to Welding*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Classification and Designation of Welding Filler Materials*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Beam Welding and Thermit Welding*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/

بعض المشاركات الاخرى​​خصائص و ومواصفات وطرق تصنيف المعادن​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=15608​​المعادلات والحسابات الهندسية Engineering Equations, Dimensions & Units​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=16100​​Machining (Lathe, Milling and Shaping) Operations الخراطة التفريز والتشكيل​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=16684​​coating of cast iron​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21711​​موقع رائع رائع والف رائع​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21485​​معلومة خطيرة بسؤال ولكن اين الإجابة ؟؟!!!!​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=18755​


----------



## مهندس ثابت (17 يوليو 2006)

*Titanium and Titanium Alloys – Welding and Brazing*

السلااااااااااام عليكم 

معلومات مفيدة عن Titanium and Titanium Alloys – Welding على هذا الوصلة
http://www.azom.com/details.asp?ArticleID=1499#_Background

الشكر الجزيل لWELDIT و MOTAZ

سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااام
:13: :79: :14: :80: :15:


----------



## amir eleslam (17 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخى : weldit 

أسأل الله ألا يحرمك ثواب هذا وان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك 

بجد اشكرك من اعماق قلبى 

وبصراحة ارغب فى المزيد من كتاباتك


----------



## saleem1975 (18 يوليو 2006)

لكم جزيل الشكر على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## يقظان القيسي (18 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمه و بارك الله العلي القدير بالجهود الخيره
مع فائق التقدير و الاحترام
اخوكم 
يقظان القيسي 
العراق


----------



## كبير الباشمهندسين (19 يوليو 2006)

لو سمحتم كنت عايز مساعدة من السادة المهندسين 
مشروع التخرج بتاعى فيه جزء لحام لأنابيب )carbon steel) و مطلوب منى اعمل حسابات له و انا بصراحة معرفش حسابات ايه ممكن تتعمل فى اللحام و اجيب قوانينها منين
ارجو المساعده
و شكرا


----------



## weldit (19 يوليو 2006)

قد تساعدك هذه المواقع

http://www.gowelding.com/calcs/c1.html

http://www.engineersedge.com/weld_design_menu.shtml


----------



## weldit (23 يوليو 2006)

Intro to Welding Engineering Arc Welding


----------



## نسيم الصفوري (23 يوليو 2006)

الله يجزيكم الخير
بس الرابطين 
http://drr.cc/up12/BASIC%20WELDING.ppt
http://www.drr.cc/up12/defects%20of%20welding.pdf
ما بيفتح عندي بيعطي رسالة can't find the server 
يا ريت اي عضو يحملي المعلومات الي فيهم او يرسلها على nasseem79***********
لانة بحاجة لمعلومات عن اللحام ضروري 
اللة يجزاكم الخير ويا اهل الخير ساعدوني اللة بيسر اموركم


----------



## senan85 (24 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم مشكوووووووووووووووورين


----------



## weldit (24 يوليو 2006)

*موقع ممتاز فيه الكثير من المعلومات*

http://www.arcraftplasma.com/welding/welding-data.htm

*Technical Articles *
*01. *Inspection and Welding Repairs of Pressure Vessels ​*01. *Plasma Cutting of 75mm and 88mm thick Stainless Steel Plates ​*02. *Welding Power Sources ​*03. *Getting the best of your plasma cutting consumables ​*04. *Tig welding ​*05. *Stick Welding ​*06. *Micro tig welding ​*07 *. Micro plasma welding ​*08. *Causes and remedies for fusion weld discontinuties ​*09. *Redrying and holding recommendation ​*10. *Essential for proper welding ​*11. *Linear welding SPM for welding tubes from 0.1mm SS sheet ​*12. *Keyhole plasma welding ​*13. *PTA Hardfacing ​*14. *Welding FAQ's ​*15. *Evolution of Shielding Gases ​*16. *Thermal Spray Basics ​


----------



## weldit (24 يوليو 2006)

*Welding Data *
*01. *Weight of weldmetal (steel) in various joints ​*02. *Useful formulae ​*03. *A - Number classification of ferrous weldmetal analysis for procedure qualification ​*04. *Electrode classification ​*05. *Conversion table for corrosion data ​*06. *Hardness conversion table ​*07. *Conversion table ​*08. *English / Metric (Si) impact strength conversion chart ​*09. *Calculating filler metal consumption. ​*10. *Specification for covered, corrosion-resisting, chromium and chromium-nickel steel welding electrodes ​*11. *Pressure conversion ​*12. *English / metric tensile strength / yield strength conversion chart ​*13. *Welding positions ​*14. *Impact value conversion table ​*15. *Temperature conversion table ​*16. *Stress conversion table ​*17. *Safety precautions in Welding Operations 
a. General Safety Precautions 
b. Safety Precautions in Oxyfuel Welding 
c. Safety in Arc Welding and Cutting 
d. Safety Precautions for Gas Shielded Arc Welding 
e. Safety Precautions for Welding and Cutting Containers That Have Held Combustibles 
f. Safety Precautions for Welding and Cutting Polyurethane Foam Filled Assemblies ​*18. *Print Reading and Welding Symbols 
a. Print Reading 
b. Weld and Welding Symbols ​*19. *Joint design and preparation of Metals ​*20. *Metals Identification 
a. Charecteristics 
b. Standard Metal Designations 
c. General Description and Weldability of Ferrous Metals 
d. General Description and Weldability of Nonferrous Metals ​*21. *Desctructive and Non-destructive Testing 
a. Performance Testing 
b. Visual Inspection and Corrections 
c. Physical Testing ​*22. *Authorization Letter ​


----------



## شيراز عادل (25 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته الى ملتقى المهندسين العرب راجيا منكم التفضل بمعلومات وافيه عن الوصلات اللحاميه وجزاكم عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## creative_haitham (27 يوليو 2006)

thax 7abebe


----------



## دعيج (28 يوليو 2006)

اخوي معتز الصفحات ماتفتح عندي مالمشكله؟ وانا محتاج لهذا الموضوع ؟
وملف الاخ weldit حاط رقم سري .... طيب كم الرقم ؟

اشكر لكم حسن تعاونكم..........


----------



## عمروعلى3 (28 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

مشاركة اكثر من رائعه أخى العزيز weldit

[BLINK]ارجو من المشرف نسخ الموضوع لقسم الهندسة المدنية[/BLINK]

بعد مراجعة واستبدال الروابط المعطوبة
شاكر ومقدر لكم​


----------



## مهندس انشائي PE (27 مارس 2007)

Thank You Very Much


----------



## محمد عبد الفتاح 80 (31 مارس 2007)

جزاك اللة خيراً


----------



## memoo7474 (2 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

